# Works like magic!!



## doordude

jayman i'm glad to hear you solved your own problem. i've never had a grinder/ grinder wheel be out of balance, that something needed to be manipulated to work properly. but i guess i'm so wrong, due to the fact there is a product to solve this problem. thanks for enlighting me.


----------



## diemaker

jayman, thanks for the heads up on your grinder, I too have the same problem & as a matter of fact it looks like I may have the same grinder as you under a different name. Like you I tried everything I could think of to correct the vibration to no avail. I will look into getting this kit. thanks again


----------



## riverguy

Interesting take on that grinder. I have a 40 year old Dayton 8" commercial-build grinder that I bought new. It never vibrated, not with the original wheels or with any replacements through the years. When we moved a little over a year ago I needed a grinder while my old friend was still in transit, so I went to see the Orange Apron guys and ended up buying that what appears to be same Ryobi grinder as in your photo. I recall it was the only bench grinder they had in stock.

I turned it on the first time and it about walked off of the bench. No, make that LOPED off of the bench. I removed both wheels to see if there was anything obvious wrong. Nothing. I replaced one wheel and the vibration was way down, but the wheel was a good 1/16" out of true. I removed it and installed the other one, and it was the culprit. No matter how I installed it, it made the grinder jump all over the place. So I got out an old wheel from one of my boxes of stuff, installed it on the left side and the problem was fixed. The grinder was still slow to come up to speed, a result of an undersized motor, and it still did vibrate a bit, but it was doable as a one-wheel grinder until my good old, 40-yr-old real one came home.

I'd bet the whole thing has to do with Ryobi's attention to detail. But then, my old grinder cost me over $100 40 years ago and the Ryobi was $60 in 2011 dollars!


----------



## OldTimeShopSmith

jayman,

I have the same problem with my grinding wheel. Where did you get the balancing system?


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the interesting review.


----------



## lepelerin

I have one and love it. Was expensive but worth every cent. I could not use a grinder without it anymore.


----------



## jayman7

Scott, I got mine from Lee Valley. They had a free shipping special at the time but unfortunately it expired already.


----------



## shelly_b

glad it works good! seems like a steep price for ryobi though…i just bought a porter cable for $79. i almost got the skil b/c i figure all it has to do is spin, and it was only $49, but the PC had variable speed and a little trough for water. works good so far! my old craftsman did the same thing as your old one…made the parts shake loose and fall into the wheel. scares the crap out of you lol.


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks for the tip.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PurpLev

looks like a good idea for a product.

curious though - what wheels are you using on your grinder (that are so unbalanced)?


----------

